# Brinkman Backroads Trailer Smoker.. just bought this and seeking comments!



## thebigguy (Sep 18, 2013)

Hello all,

I'm a newbie here and recently was lucky enough to stumble onto what I think is a Brinkman Backroads Trailer Smoker. It is my first smoker and I'm pumped to learn more about how to use it. It looks almost identical to the horizon trailer smoker "Marshal Smoke n Wagon" I think. It is a very heavy gausge steel horizontal offset smoker, has two turkey fryer burners and a propane apparatus in the firebox.

I really have two questions for everyone:

1. Does anyone own one of these and know anything about it?

2. The propane fire starter (and maybe propane assist?) is all rusty. Any ideas on where I can get a fix?

Any coments would be great. Here is a pick in action:

View media item 254643
Thanks for any feedback!!

-The Big Guy


----------



## daveomak (Sep 18, 2013)

TBG, morning......  Take the propane stuff all apart and clean it up....   Check to make sure it all works, outside the smoker, before re installing it...  

On the inside of the smoker, there should be "tuning plates" that adjust the heat to the food grate...  They should be installed above the opening between the FB and CC for proper adjusting capabilities....   

Dave


----------



## thebigguy (Sep 18, 2013)

Dave,

Thanks for the reply. It has one big convection plate that covers most of the bottom (3/4+), no tuning plates. It has holes that get progressively bigger as they get towards the smoke stack.

I will def. do that with the propane stuff. I tried to take the fire box piece out but the nut broke off... woops. Will have to figure that out.

Any thoughts as far as a replacement or why it looks so earily similar to the horizon?

-TBG


----------



## daveomak (Sep 18, 2013)

TBG..... Replacement of the burner and stuff ???? ....  I would use a weed burner to start the fire in the FB or a chimney of lit charcoal...     Propane can be dangerous if there is a flame out.....   One HUGE bomb.... 

Dave


----------



## thebigguy (Sep 18, 2013)

Gotcha... so don't use the firebox starter... too dangerous, especially if rusty and old. Other than that piece, the rest of the smoker is in great shape! I'll look into the weed burner to start it. Otherwise continue to use a chimney. Thanks!

Anyone else ever had one of these?


----------

